# Other RMBS to feed



## TJMagoo (Dec 17, 2011)

Right now, the only RMBs I feed my dogs are chicken backs and chicken necks. What are other good options to feed my dogs?

I found a great poultry processing place near Wooster, OH that I got 120# of chicken backs for 36 cents a pound.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Turkey necks are good. And if you have fed raw long enough to feed red meats, pork ribs are good.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

We feed quite a bit of bone in the form of chicken backs, necks, feet and quarters. The girls also get turkey necks/feed from time to time. Pork ribs are a big hit with my pups, but at over $2 per lb, its more of a delicacy around here.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Neck/ spine- beef, turkey, lamb, pork, deer...

Shoulder blades are awesome too.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

I have fed in the past; chicken, turkey, pork, lamb, goat, bison, llama and beef (for the last 3 we just keep away from weight-bearing bones, stick with ribs, necks, etc.) 
We are also on our first shipment of emu and LOVING it!:thumb:

Oh and we also feed whole/fresh/frozen fish(like sardines) and just freeze them solid first....they love them, and it takes them a little while to get thru the body!:wink:


----------



## Maritan (Nov 11, 2011)

Whoa! Whoa! Whoa! Whoa! Whoa! Whoa! Whoa! Whoa! Whoa! Whoa! Whoa! Whoa! Whoa! Whoa! 

Emu shipment? From where? I would love to get my hands on that for my dogs. :bounce:

I feed my dogs duck necks too. I especially love duck necks for my 14 year old as the bones are a little softer and she can get through them easier.


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

I feed: chicken quarters, turkey necks, lamb ribs, pork ribs, lamb femurs, deer ribs. And occassionally bone-in rabbit when I am lucky enough to get it.


----------



## Neeko (Aug 11, 2010)

Everything that's already been mentioned, duck necks, oxtails, lamb necks, etc.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Maritan said:


> Whoa! Whoa! Whoa! Whoa! Whoa! Whoa! Whoa! Whoa! Whoa! Whoa! Whoa! Whoa! Whoa! Whoa!
> 
> Emu shipment? From where? I would love to get my hands on that for my dogs. :bounce:
> 
> I feed my dogs duck necks too. I especially love duck necks for my 14 year old as the bones are a little softer and she can get through them easier.


Our raw feeding co-op gets it 2-ish times a year. Its a little beyond my normal price budget of $1-ish per pound...but WELL worth it!:wink:


Oops. I forgot to add in duck, rabbit and other game birds and animals!:wink:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

magicre said:


> i guess i won't tell you that i gave my emu up because i didn't have room.
> 
> i like duck necks too.....i also like whole lamb necks for complicated chews....*.they can't get through all of the bone*, but it keeps them busy for hours and really does a nice job cleaning their teeth.


Small dogs may not be able to get through the neck. Large dogs can


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

wolfsnaps88 said:


> magicre said:
> 
> 
> > i guess i won't tell you that i gave my emu up because i didn't have room.
> ...


Oh heck....Brody and Dixi do too!!HAHA Re is just a little...cautious with her babes!LOL


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

Mine get most of their bone from chicken legs and thighs just because it is cheap and easy to find. They also get whole fish, pork and beef ribs, deer ribs,chicken wings, turkey necks. I have a pack of beef back bones that I am going to give them soon to see how they do with that. I try to get variety in bone but I don't worry too much. I get a lot of variety in with boneless meats so I don't worry that their bone comes mostly from chicken.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

magicre said:


> oh puhleeze.....
> 
> i'd let them eat the whole thing.....they don't. they get it down to a certain size..maybe their jaws are tired...
> 
> ...


LOL :lol:

Naaaa....cause I like to tease you!!:tongue:


----------



## TJMagoo (Dec 17, 2011)

I found western style pork ribs for 99 cents a pound at the store the other day. My dogs loved them! I was telling my neighbor about this find and she said she thought dogs were not supposed to eat pork bones. Anyone hear anything like that? They were raw bones, not cooked.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

TJMagoo said:


> I found western style pork ribs for 99 cents a pound at the store the other day. My dogs loved them! I was telling my neighbor about this find and she said she thought dogs were not supposed to eat pork bones. Anyone hear anything like that? They were raw bones, not cooked.


No, people have a lot of misconceptions when it comes to raw. Between not feeding bones, not feeding pork, not feeding chicken, feeding weight-bearing bones, oh so much more!
You are perfectly find feeding pork, and pork bones, as long as they are 1. raw and 2. fit for human consumption(no raw pork generally comes from the fear of trichinosis, which hasnt been found in human grade pork meat in the US-and many other countries-for MANY MANY years.)


----------



## TJMagoo (Dec 17, 2011)

Yep - I bought these raw from the meat section at the grocery store.


----------



## nupe (Apr 26, 2011)

turkey necks and pork neck bones.


----------

